# Help Identifying Pocket Watch



## PeterW (Dec 1, 2008)

I am looking for help identifying a pocket watch. It has no marking on the movement,

its pin set and stem wound.

Size: 32mm Dia 48mm overall

I would guess at 1900ish swiss but any help would be most appreciated


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

This is a pin-set pocket watch with Barred movement and Cylinder escapement. Gold consular repousse case and ornate enamel dial with Arabic numerals. Most likley a lady's watch. I would say earlier than 1900, but later than 1880.

It's not outstanding technically, but it probably runs/ran satisfactorily - the position of the Bosley regulator supports this.

It appears to have only one cover at the back. This, with the movement, would suggest the lower end of the market, yet the fact that the 5-wheel-train movement cannot take a Seconds hand in the usual position indicates that it was not exceptionally cheap.

I'm sure you would have photographed them if there were, but are there any markings on the inside of the back cover?

Over to you, Shangas - tell us which workbench it was made on .


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I would date ist to about 1880. And yes, it is a ladies watch from the western switzerland. Alas, we won't be able to identify a manufacturer - that kind of movement was a mass product, amde in several ebauche manufactures.

Andreas


----------



## PeterW (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank you for your help :thumbsup:

On the inside of the case it is marked 18K and on the dust cover CUIVRE, which I think, is French for Copper.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep, you're right.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

> Over to you, Shangas - tell us which workbench it was made on .


Huh? What? Why are you directing this question at me?


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Shangas said:


> > Over to you, Shangas - tell us which workbench it was made on .
> 
> 
> Huh? What? Why are you directing this question at me?


Sorry!

It's just that I have noticed you, slightly more than others, giving very large amounts of information, presumably using more reserach than many of us, including myself, could be bothered with.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Not really. The information I give is run-of-the-mill at best. I only know really general stuff.


----------

